# Its really nice when something turns out like you plan.



## Alan Sweet (Aug 27, 2015)

When I looked a the spalted tamarind blank, I noticed the figure in it. I wanted to cut and turn it so that the final pepper mill would really show off the swirling effect I saw in the wood. I was careful where I cut and used the wood swirl figure. And, by Jove, I think I got.. (paraphrase Stanley Holloway).

Here are a couple shots.



 



 



 



It was nice to get back in the shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful ...


----------



## TimR (Aug 27, 2015)

Sweet! This came out great. I'll have to try that wood sometime, has some of the best black lining from spalting.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2015)

Superb, Alan!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2015)

That's a beauty, and great shape to it too.


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

That is some stunning looking wood and make real nice pepper mills, and you captured the grain perfectly 
dunno if you're into dying & stabilizing but if so, spalted tamarind takes dyes beautifully
I have some I triple dyed for pen blanks, the spalted tamarind took the dyes better than any other spalted woods I've worked with.
great job & well done on the pepper mills


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 27, 2015)

@Jerry B , thanks. I have some spalted tamarind pen blanks laying ariund here some place. If, and when, I find them I'll give them a experiment or with dye.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2015)

That is sure a beauty.


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

Alan, here's 2 I did a year or so ago ....
1 dyed with red/blue/purple , the other dyed with red/orange/purple
I stabilize & dye a lot of spalted woods, none have taken the dye as well as the Tamarind did

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful Mill Alan ! The wood grain is awesome . Use the "full size" images button instead of the thumbnails

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Horatio (Aug 28, 2015)

That peppermill is amazing.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

Alan I noticed you've had trouble inserting your images lately so I have been doing it wjenever I see your threads ... hopefully I got them in the post where you wanted relative to the text. 

That mill is superb. I think you oriented the blank just right as to which end was up .... grain preservation is spot on, it's definitelty a winner. My only question is what you meant by '_the last mill_'?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2015)

VERY VERY nice!!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 28, 2015)

Exquisite job on the mill! I've not worked with tamarind, and it seems like it has a lot of good qualities. Chuck


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 28, 2015)

@Kevin, The _"final mill"_ phrase was mostly focused on me I guess. I have so much I have to get done, I have to stop making mills for awhile. I need around 50 ornaments, replenish the pen, stopper and mirror inventory, by the 24th of the month. Along with ten boxes by the end of Sept. And the web site is far from finished. Plus, some odds and ends for the lady of the house. And I'm still rounding up the wood. At least, I'm not thrashing.

So, I have to quit making pepper mills and vases for awhile.

(and to think my brother said I would be bored when I retired. Yeah right.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 28, 2015)

Alan, you gotta know you're doing _something_ right when you're _that_ busy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome Job on that peppermill!!!!!!!!!!
Great job on bringing out the true beauty that was put into that wood!


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nicely done sir!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 11, 2015)

That's a beauty! Sexy shape and some killer wood!


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2015)

Really well done. You captured the figure beautifully, the form is spot on and the finish is outstanding. What more could be better.


----------



## The PenSmith (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice wood and great shape!


----------

